# F1 trivia - who is "West" in West McLaren Mercedes?



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Does anybody know who or what West is? They've been McLaren's principal sponsor (I think...either that or a partner?) for the past few years, but I have no idea who they are. Are they another foreign tobacco company or technology firm that I've never heard of?

I even did a google search and came up empty on who they are. The McLaren website is equally unhelpful.

It's pretty bad if they're paying millions for sponsorship and no one can figure out who they are or what they do.

:dunno:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Smokes.

http://www.tobaccofields.com/products/West


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks. Somehow I didn't think it sounded like a tobacco company name.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

:eeps: Proper sponsor for the McLaren team this year don't you think since that is about all their cars have been doing this season...hahaha...  

Yeah, you can get Wests just about anywhere outside the U.S. They were all over Japan when I lived there. Never seen anyone smoke any though...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I was going to guess:

<img src=http://www.wallyontheweb.com/batbrochure/adam.jpg>



I do like that, amongst so many tobacco-sponsored teams, BMW-Williams is sponsored by a quit-smoking product.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I was going to guess:
> 
> <img src=http://www.wallyontheweb.com/batbrochure/adam.jpg>
> 
> ...


How about being sponsored by a anti-nausea syrup, you know, an "anti-Ralfing" product?!?! HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! :lmao: :bustingup

(hi-fives himself) :supdude:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Motown328 said:


> How about being sponsored by a anti-nausea syrup


BAR should take that on - I still giggle when I see the side-car shots pimpin' BARF1.com.


----------

